
Warren Ellis on internet "Burst Culture" - dfens
http://www.warrenellis.com/?p=4374
======
NickDouglas
While it's easy to argue against his statement about the ease of monetization
(does Warren even put ads on his sites?), I'm grateful for the note that burst
culture is NOT killing attention spans, and the evidence is Harry Potter. (I'd
say further evidence is three-hour epic action movies aimed at the same kids
who watch 30-second YouTube clips.)

